# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Salvando al árbol madre de ica

## mbailetti

Ya hay empresas agrícolas importantes de la región involucradas de alguna manera en este proyecto, noticia de la BBC: http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/participe...rango_am.shtml 
otra anterior: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/7934406.stm 
más información: www.huarango.org 
Felicitaciones a Oliver y a su equipo. 
MBFTemas similares: Árbol de Lúcuma Artículo: Universitarios de Madre de Dios marcharon en defensa de la biodiversidad Madre de Dios destina más de S/. 3.4 millones a mejoramiento genético del ganado vacuno Reactivarán estación experimental agraria de Madre de Dios Cómo plantar un árbol

----------

